# Job offer as personal trainer at Fitness First abu dhabi



## jock_94 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have offered a job as personal trainer for fitness first abu dhabi. Anyone here working as one inAbu Dhabi currently? I am keen to find out what it is like. Is it as lucrative as promised? Thanks.


----------

